# New member from Kansas City



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

I discovered the forum and it has been a God-send of information for a new boat owner...

Some background, I grew up all my life in the midwest with zero sailing exposure other than always having boyhood dreams of adventure on the high seas. Attended law school in Southern California, and lived in Marina del Rey for 5 years, bumming as many outings as I could from the sailboat owners - my apartment was literally right over slips, on Tahiti Way, and I immediately learned to cope and sleep with the sound of clanking halyards against the mast... The next move was to Portsmouth, NH and Portland, ME for 5 years, and again, played the role of guest on several sailboats in the area, sailing from Camden, to Falmouth, to Boston (nothing like sailing on 4th of July, watching the USS Constitution come out of bay, and tuning in to the Boston Pops and watching fireworks from Constitution marina)... It was during this tenure I was introduced to, and toured, a little boat maker called Hinckey (wiping drool from keyboard).

I moved back to KC a few years ago due to family biz and found myself travelling like crazy in search of adventure and salt water. I took the 1 week learn to sail course at J World in Annapolis (great kudos to their instructors) so I could finally understand all of the principles behind the actions on the other boats I had been on and have been hooked since.

I recently purchased a Tartan 28, located on Stockton Lake, 2 hours south of Kansas City. It is a jewel of a lake (25,000 acres) with excellent winds and scenery for sailing. In all liklihood I'll be back on the coast in the next couple of years, and the boat will be coming with, hence the reason of going with the Tartan when searching for boats in the area to purchase.

I've recently had the joy of bareboating in the San Juan Islands (Orcas Sailing - Pearson Commander) and have a trip booked for the BVI's on Sunsail's 39i.

One thing that I have quickly learned, and for which this forum is proving to be a great resource, is that learing to sail and learning to own/maintain are two very different subjects! I look forward to continually tapping sailnet as a resource for both and I vow to search past posts before beating a dead horse with a new thread that has been covered. Cheers.


----------



## bubb2 (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome to Sailnet. Maybe you could teach Cruising Dad how to BBQ, as we all know, KC is BBQ Capitol of the World.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome! Make good use of your time on the lakes so you're fully ready to enjoy salt water cruising when your move comes to be!


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

We are glad to have you with us!

David


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome to Sailnet. It's nice to see fellow Kansas Citians here. I keep my boat at Perry lake as it only takes me an hour to get there. It's not as good as Stockton, but if I want to go sailing after work in the summer, I can.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Hey DRG. ...welcome aboard...click your heels together three times and you'll be back in Maine!


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

cam - that's a good one - don't think I haven't tried it!

Thanks to all for the warm reception. Looks like I'm going to get one last sail in this weekend and then it's winterization time  and the start of off-season projects and upgrades.


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

US27inKS said:


> Welcome to Sailnet. It's nice to see fellow Kansas Citians here. I keep my boat at Perry lake as it only takes me an hour to get there. It's not as good as Stockton, but if I want to go sailing after work in the summer, I can.


I had considered shipping her up to Perry knowing the convenience factor would be nice but after sailing Stockton Lake for a few months I'm very happy with leaving her there... but with the intention to dip her into saltwater sooner rather than later. I will say though that with the right car and a good radar detection and jamming system I can make it down there in less than 2 hours


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

drgamble said:


> I will say though that with the right car and a good radar detection and jamming system I can make it down there in less than 2 hours


Didn't you watch Mythbusters the other night? Foil in the hubcaps never works.


----------



## TravisT (Nov 20, 2008)

*Fellow KC'ers*

Nice to see some fellow KC'ers here... I'm originally from Olathe but now live in Manhattan and I sail on Tuttle Creek Lake here in Manhattan. I just have a lil 13' butterfly right now for my first boat cause i'm a poor college student haha but it get's the job done and hopefully within a few summer's i can afford to move up to somethign bigger but still trailerable.


----------

